# Fictional crushes



## Faexie (Apr 10, 2019)

I realized that I have a massive crush on Scorpia from She-ra 2018.

She's just so cute and caring, and while I usually don't care much for muscular people (wether they're men or women), I actually find her buffness charming: that's a girl that would make me feel protected :3 Maybe it's the mix between buff and cute that gets me, it's rare that a character possess those traits. Now that I mention it, buff sweethearts tend to make my heart melt.

Those claws definetly don't seem convenient though... 

What are you guy's fictional crushes?

Edit: gonna add a picture!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2019)

We already kinda have a thread like this, but furry crushes.
So I'll add mine here but with a picture.

Weregarurumon from Digimon


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 10, 2019)

Yeah, I think there's already a Furry crushes thread
Still... I'll take the opportunity to talk about Felicia


----------



## Faexie (Apr 10, 2019)

This thread is about any fictional crushes though, not just furry 

I don't think Scorpia is furry enough to go in the other thread. Maybe diet furry since she's a monster girl though.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> This thread is about any fictional crushes though, not just furry
> 
> I don't think Scorpia is furry enough to go in the other thread. Maybe diet furry since she's a monster girl though.


I mean, we are on FAF 
Gotta expect a little bit of this ;D


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 10, 2019)

Oh, in that case here's another crush 

Drossel (Charming) from Disney's Fireball


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Oh, in that case here's another crush
> 
> Drossel (Charming) from Disney's Fireball
> View attachment 59237


Cuuute
I do have a thing for robots.
Like uh...
Gigolo Joe from A.I. Artificial Intelligence (Yes, I like this movie)


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 10, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Yes, I like this movie


Admitting that takes real bravery


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 10, 2019)

Nick Wilde

Both Robin Hood and Lady Marian

That’s it.  All my crushes were furry lol.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Admitting that takes real bravery


You wanna know real bravery?
I unironically enjoy the Super Mario Bros movie.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 10, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> You wanna know real bravery?
> I unironically enjoy the Super Mario Bros movie.


That's not too bad, it gave us some of the deepest Mario lore.
Who could have guessed Mario's last name was Mario?


----------



## Arnak (Apr 10, 2019)

Love this dragoness to pieces


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 10, 2019)

I've always had a thing for Selene.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 10, 2019)

OHGOD

I

Have

No

Shame

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH



Wolf O'Donnell, Bigby Wolf, Mercy Thompson, Snow White, Asgore Dreemurr, and Gregg Lee have all my love. <33


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Apr 11, 2019)

Arnak said:


> View attachment 59241 Love this dragoness to pieces


Likewise, cynder is best dragon waifu!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 11, 2019)

When I was in school, I had a crush on Chiana from Farscape:


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 11, 2019)

Pilot Jenny

www.furaffinity.net: After Work Jenny Colored by powree


----------



## Saurex (Apr 11, 2019)

Hmm... the obvious one is missing, so I'll be the first to admit she's my crush since forever....


----------



## Sagt (Apr 12, 2019)

Too many. >.>



Spoiler: Wolverine













Spoiler: Wolf O'Donnell













Spoiler: Hawkgirl













Spoiler: Exile













Spoiler: Roy Mustang


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2019)

Rimna said:


> When I was in school, I had a crush on Chiana from Farscape:



No love for Scorpius? :C


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 12, 2019)

Definitely agree with OP. She's the cutest. 
Catra is also a fav. What can I say, I have a type and it's troubled cat girls who look good in suits.

I crush way too easily on fictional characters. There's so many.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 12, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I realized that I have a massive crush on Scorpia from She-ra 2018.
> 
> She's just so cute and caring, and while I usually don't care much for muscular people (wether they're men or women), I actually find her buffness charming: that's a girl that would make me feel protected :3 Maybe it's the mix between buff and cute that gets me, it's rare that a character possess those traits. Now that I mention it, buff sweethearts tend to make my heart melt.
> 
> ...


Same tho!

I also like Mettaton from Undertale and Sylvia Marpole from An Extremely Goofy Movie


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 13, 2019)

Saurex said:


> Hmm... the obvious one is missing, so I'll be the first to admit she's my crush since forever....
> View attachment 59260


SHE SHOULD HAVE BEEN A PLAYABLE SMASH CHARACTER AND NOT JUST AN ASSIST TROPHY


----------



## Peach's (Apr 13, 2019)

Taako makes me weak


>


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 13, 2019)

Elliot Alderson from Mr. Robot 
 
Hugo Vega from Dream Daddy 
 
Ernest Hemingway from A Midnight in Paris 

Ciri the Witcher 3 
And of course 
Arthur Morgan from Red Dead Redemption 2 <3


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 14, 2019)

Ike from Fire Emblem








 

Gladiolus from FFXV (my #1)












Okay, I gotta stop at some point

And, not exactly a Crush, but Snow from FF13 was pretty handsome


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 14, 2019)

Ohhh I love many crushes! I saw tanks and armoured units collide. Planes crush in the skies and cavalry crushing infantry!
*looks into dictionary*
Oh it's crash... sorry then


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 14, 2019)

Why nobody has mentioned CakeInferno's Zoe so far?


----------



## Arnak (Apr 15, 2019)

Nonamenoname said:


> Why nobody has mentioned CakeInferno's Zoe so far?


I was thinking about the voracious beauty but she just doesn't hold my heart like cynder


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 15, 2019)

I watched the recent HellBoy movie.

Oof! HellBoy is hella hot! He's this big, tough snarky beast that will protect things smaller and innocent! Dayum! I love that!

Then, there's also Dr. Facillier from Disney's The Princess and the Frog. Definitely the hottest Disney villain! That smoldering stare. That beautiful singing voice. That man gives me the vapors.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 15, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I watched the recent HellBoy movie.
> 
> Oof! HellBoy is hella hot! He's this big, tough snarky beast that will protect things smaller and innocent! Dayum! I love that!
> 
> Then, there's also Dr. Facillier from Disney's The Princess and the Frog. Definitely the hottest Disney villain! That smoldering stare. That beautiful singing voice. That man gives me the vapors.


He was cool, but scar is my fav disney villian


----------



## Taku (Apr 16, 2019)

Said it before and I'll say it again, pretty sure Roxanne is the resson im a furr.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 23, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Ohhh I love many crushes! I saw tanks and armoured units collide. Planes crush in the skies and cavalry crushing infantry!
> *looks into dictionary*
> Oh it's crash... sorry then


They aren't mutually exclusive:


> Ведь наша любовь - это танки, танки, сто тысяч чертей!
> Мы их проклинаем по пьянке, и нянчим, как малых детей,
> Мы с ними взорвали пустыни трех континентов подряд,
> Мы в ад попадаем с ними, уж если они горят...


(q)Всеволод Мартыненко (alternate) Rudyard Kipling
P.S. Soundrack for this thread:


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (May 10, 2019)

Barbara Gordon!


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (May 10, 2019)

Smash that like button!


----------



## HuskyLover101 (May 12, 2019)

The bae of all baes, Angel from LATT2!


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 12, 2019)

I've only really had one crush in my life so far, and that's with this boi:



Spoiler: Finn Mertens











Agh, he just gives be butterflies, he's so stinkin' cute!~


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 12, 2019)




----------



## CarbonCoal (May 14, 2019)

I have way too many to count so I’ll just list three.
The Creeper



Freakazoid 



The Joker
The one from the 2004 cartoon The Batman is my favorite. I love how animalistic he is especially when he’s a vampire.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (May 15, 2019)

The only thing fictional is me find love to anything


----------



## jffry890 (May 15, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> OHGOD
> 
> I
> 
> ...


I don't get it.


----------



## David Drake (May 16, 2019)

While I've always found different characters attractive, my first true fictional crush was Misty from Pokémon when I was like 12.

Then in my teens my major crushes were Ariel from Little Mermaid and Luna Lovegood.

Trying to think of characters nowadays that I fancy enough to consider crushes is thin on the ground. I remember crushing hard on Honey Lemon the first time I saw Big Hero 6 and she's still the one I'm most fond of but it's not as strong. I would totally date _certain versions _of Harley Quinn and Rogue of the X-Men. D.Va from Overwatch for a bit but only because I associated her with a friend of mine who loved her and cosplayed as her and...well...I made a Vent Thread post about that but TLDR I can barely look at anything Overwatch-related anymore without feeling like my chest will implode.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (May 16, 2019)

never really had fictional crushes in my whole life even as kid. it was only till now i started finding some characters attactive...oddly

i had a crush on spyro and sonic


----------



## Arvid (May 19, 2019)

I've never had a Fictional Crush and I never will.

*Because my Life is a sad Life.*


----------



## VileTypos (May 20, 2019)

Waluigi


----------



## Wabbajax (May 20, 2019)

Well... I just caught up on TwoKinds and I'm pretty sure I've got a crush on both Raine and Kathrin. Apparently, I find myself drawn towards those who display pure innocence and need protection.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 20, 2019)

I don't think I'll ever get over Fabian.
Sexy bastard.


----------



## TallmanClay (May 21, 2019)

Any time this question comes up, I immediately think of Zuko from Avatar.
Otherwise, I can't really recall how I felt about anything. The last cartoon character I've at least thought was attractive would be the cyborg guy from Voltron.


----------



## Xitheon (May 24, 2019)

I'm literally married to Andrew from Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Italo Fox (May 24, 2019)

When I was younger, it was definitely Marie from Ed, Edd & Eddy. She's S-Tier as far as alternative girls go.


----------



## Keita Lemur (May 27, 2019)

I was looking for lemur pictures on FA and I came across this awesome one that also had a story that went along with it. I started reading it and it stopped in a cliffhanger from like 5 years ago when the artist just stopped writing it, Im pretty sad about that but his name is Lenart <3


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (May 28, 2019)

I 100% blame a blue fox, a cartoon bunny and an alien space pirate for melting my brain into furry trash. Thankfully I don't live at the dumps! =p


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2019)

Pretty much anything Disney.



 

 

 



As far as I'm concerned every character from The Lion King wants the D. In fact, this movie might be how I became a furry.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (May 28, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Pretty much anything Disney.


Who would have thought Disney could ruin so many young minds. Dammit Walt as if sympathizing with the Krauts wasn't enough!


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (May 28, 2019)

Also Nala can be added to my list XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2019)

Also Lola bunny is fuggin hawt!


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (May 28, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Also Lola bunny is fuggin hawt!


indeed =p
But if we talk about Nala, she's hotter in anthro art XD


----------



## Deathless (May 28, 2019)

Spoiler: Human 



















Spoiler: Furry


----------



## Angelcakes (May 29, 2019)

See the chick in my avi? There's your answer.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

Not exactly a furry character, (minus being formerly a monkey?) However, where I found my love for giant characters of the female gender. :3






>Sort of inspired me to make my supervillainess, Dr.Ophelia Daniel.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm crushing so hard on Aziraphale from Good Omens right now. I expected to develop a crush on Crowley (because David Tennant is the sex) but... Damn, Aziraphale is just so soft and cuddly.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

It would be better if i did have fictional crushes instead of sleeping around so often.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 20, 2019)

Oddly enough Temperance "Bones" Brennan from Bones was my first that I can remember. I used to watch so many crime shows. *Shrugs*


----------



## Catdog (Jun 21, 2019)

Snufkin from Moomin is my most recent fictional crush. My first was probably either Garurumon from Digimon or Tiger from Monster Rancher.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

Ellen Ripley


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 22, 2019)

Aside from a couple of sonas that I don't know the names of, the only one I can think of is 90's Charlotte Moore from Bojack Horseman.

And I may or may not have had feelings for Fluttershy in the past...


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 22, 2019)

I have way too many
But for starters Silver the Hedgehog. He's just so squishy and soft and caring!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 8, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Ike from Fire Emblem
> 
> View attachment 59452
> 
> ...



these is my kind


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 8, 2019)

I used to have a major crush on Knuckles when I was younger. I hate it.

Okay but in actuality, I don't know if I have any legitimate "fictional crushes" right now. I can definitely think of some characters I like because I think their designs are cool or something, but I don't know that I really have crushes on them. (For example, I like Wolf from Starfox, and Withered Foxy. Yes I'm a FNaF fan . . .)
I guess I kinda have a crush on one of my own main characters, but that's because of other reasons . . . :|
(But I am worried of sounding egotistical for that as well?)


Spoiler


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 9, 2019)

The only one for me


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 9, 2019)

I find it hard to think of any fictional crushes, to tell you the truth. I'm the type of person who puts more emphasis on the story than on the characters, to the point that I am more a fan of creators than I am of fictional people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> I find it hard to think of any fictional crushes, to tell you the truth. I'm the type of person who puts more emphasis on the story than on the characters, to the point that I am more a fan of creators than I am of fictional people.



I find it difficult to relate to what a crush is altogether, to be honest.


----------



## theWiitch (Jul 9, 2019)

_//breaks out the list//
_

_Doctor Who (10)_
_Kovu/Simba (The Lion King)_
_Captain Jack Sparrow (PotC) - even got a tattoo of his done LOL_
_Tony Stark (Avengers)_
_Doctor Strange (Marvel)_
_Gerralt (Witcher)_
_Soldier 76, Reaper, Mercy, Moira, McCree, Reinhardt, Ana, Hanzo (I'm sure I'm missing some, but you get the idea)_
_Lucifer and Amenadiel_
_Weregarurumon _
_Yennefer (Witcher)_
_So many more o(-<_


----------

